# Merry Christmas!



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Wishing all Hobby Talk Members, and visitors a Very Merry Christmas....

Hope everyone's Holiday is a Safe and Happy Day!

:thumbsup::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy Holidays to 30 Year Tech and all others on Hobby Talk. May you have a wonderful new year.


----------

